# Calling all Creative People!!!



## FaunaQT (Oct 24, 2012)

My fiancé and I are taking our engagement pictures tomorrow. I have finally found a place that will let me take pictures with luna that indoors. The only problem is that the place is a cafe. They have been generous enough to allow us to take pictures of her inside their facility, with the promise that she wont touch any of the floors, tables, etc. So essentially, we will have to carry her. I need cute creative ways to take some pictures with her,my fiancé, and me. I think i might bring a jumbo coffe mug and put her in it, but I need more ideas! Do you guys have any ideas?


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

You could always ask the owner/manager if you could bring a table cloth to place over the table. Then, maybe she would allow her on the table... 

Otherwise...i will have to think longer


----------



## Meagan (Jun 27, 2012)

Use her as a prop to show off the ring . I held max on his back in a ball and it had his cute little grumpy face with my ring hand supporting him. It was pretty cute.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Make a basket that will match your bridal party. Paint it white and add lace trim and fake flowers. Put in a stuffed fleece pillow to match and have someone carry him in it. He could also wear a top hat and bow tie to match.


----------

